# kriptonite for 600us



## blondlebanese (Sep 8, 2015)

offerd by a dispencery in high desert.  anyone hear of this strain?  kryptonite  only $6oo oz.  ***


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 8, 2015)

No but I need to get some and grow near the High desert to sell :hubba:


----------

